# Arrow storage



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

This thing holds my arrows, the girlfriends arrows, all the kids arrows, and room for more.


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry the picture is sideways :/


----------



## RutCrazed (Feb 13, 2003)

She's a keeper!

Rut


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I like that because I need one soon.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice recycle!


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

:d :d


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

very cool. kudo's to ur girlfriend..


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice idea


----------



## strife (Dec 15, 2012)

here is the start of my I holder this is the proto type model thats off to be anodized. The next one will be longer


----------



## strife (Dec 15, 2012)

finished prototype


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

Were you able to anodize the hardware that holds the top and bottom together?
Thanks


----------



## eylee (Dec 27, 2012)

That is really nice strife! Was it expensive to get the parts machined or do you have your own tools?


----------



## strife (Dec 15, 2012)

Dark Draw said:


> Were you able to anodize the hardware that holds the top and bottom together?
> Thanks


yeah the rods are anodised sliver


----------



## strife (Dec 15, 2012)

eylee said:


> That is really nice strife! Was it expensive to get the parts machined or do you have your own tools?


I leveraged some favours so it hasnt cost much, but the metal was off cuts, the anodising was $40, I learnt from my time in the military its amazing what you can get done for a case of beer.

Im going to give this one to my Son the next one will hold alot more arrows and im also going to play with the idea from the OP like a pool queue holder circle plate with 5 holes to hold a stack of arrows


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

pool cue holder is awesome! nice work!


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

I just made a box kind of with 2x4's and 30 mins of drilling holes, screwed all together. Works great!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

mlind said:


> I just made a box kind of with 2x4's and 30 mins of drilling holes, screwed all together. Works great!
> 
> View attachment 1622477


Looks nice. How many arrows in a row? Is it 3 arrows per row?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my arrow holder. Just used some old shelf boards and made the rack. I used a 2" hole saw to make the holes on both boards. It works!


----------

